# Ag Brewing Walkthrough



## wdrummond (25/6/08)

Good Morning 

My name is Wade and I am a 24 yo male living in Inglewood.

I have done a number of kit and kilo and partial brews but want to make the transition to AG but dont want to jump in without some help first :unsure: .

As I mentioned I live in Inglewood so I was wondering if anyone local was doing an AG brew sometime soon if I could come along and have a look.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Wade


----------



## Fents (25/6/08)

Always you tube too..



and part 2


----------



## randyrob (25/6/08)

Hey Wade,

Welcome Aboard!

i'll be doing a parti-glye barley wine next friday if thats any help?

i'm in east vic park, may even have some equipment u can have to help you get started  

i usually brew every couple of weeks on a saturday but i'm starting to run out of room to store the beer,

might be able to do a double batch with you and split it in a couple of weeks or so time if ur not in a hurry. 

Cheers Rob.


----------



## benno1973 (25/6/08)

randyrob said:


> ...but i'm starting to run out of room to store the beer,



My liver is empty if you need the room?


----------



## pint of lager (25/6/08)

Nice one Randyrob.

This is one of the best ways to get a really good handle on ag brewing, go watch a keen brewer go through the hoops.

Then keep doing your research and gather your equipment.

Don't forget, every brewer's process is a bit different depending on what equipment they have and their skill level. So what may work fantastically for one brewer, may not be the best path for you.

Wade, send a pm to Randyrob and take him up on his very generous offer.


----------

